# Question for Finger shooters ONLY!



## JV3HUNTER (Jan 27, 2004)

I've been contemplating going back to fingers for some time now and today I finally went for it. I haven't been having much fun shooting lately and I just want to get back to having fun and quit worrying about how I'm going to finish at all the shoots I attend. my question is, I want to know what is a good rest for a finger shooter. I'm looking for brand name and model numbers if you have them. A picture would also be great. Secondly what tab is everybody using. I used to use a 3 finger tab with a divider so I wouldn't get any finger pinch, but I think I'm going to go with 3 fingers under the arrow instead of splitting the arrow with my finger? All help is greatly appreciated!!!!.
-John


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I use a quicktune 750 rest and a felt kantpinch tab, shoot two under, get very good flight with this combo. There is a finger shooting forum on AT and it is a good place to hangout for some real good info on shooting fingers.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

There are several different variations of answers for this, so I'll just give you a couple. 

Cavalier Master plunger is a good solid unit. It lacks all the adjustment of a Beiter, but is just as smoothe and a LOT cheaper. For the rest, I personally like the Cavalier Free Flite Elite rest, but several will tell you the cheap stick on flipper rest will do quite well. Records have been set with them, so I guess they're not wrong. You can find them at Lancaster.

The most common finger tab is the Cavalier. If you want to go to three under, you'll have to get another piece of material for the backer and face, and just leave the arrow gap out. Leather shops have the leather.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I always got good flight with a Bodoodle and a GK Star Hunter using a glove three fingers under. I dropped the third finger when I anchored. My groups were a little bigger over a release, but still plenty good for deer (teacup size at 30-35 yds). Paper tuning was hit or miss, somedays a bullet hole somedays slight tear. I would try to get a decent tear, but don't worry about a bullet hole. Just look for clean arrow flight and consistant grouping. I kinda miss fingers too. I don't think your results will be good with a short ATA bow unless you have short draw. I liked a glove with hair on it over leather. Seemed slicker in the release to me and it's always ready for duty.


----------



## lern (Mar 21, 2005)

I would go with the Cavalier rest. I have had great use from them. I make my own finger tabsl Just pick up some leather from one of the shoe repair shops and do a little experimentation.


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

I am using the "Bodoodle" try a search here on AT and the web site and contact info will come up. Had the cavalier free flyte gave it up for the timberdoodle.
I don't use a tab or glove just put no gloves on string and away you go. Only bad part is it will slow down arrow a little, but on other side quiets the srting and bow down, so I guess it is a trade off.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Moved to Finger Shooting Forum, cause I don't think he knew we had one. Teach him your ways boys. :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2005)

I´ve been using NAP´s flipper since I begin shooting almost 10 years ago. Almost all finger shooters in my area have tried another models bur they return to the flipper. The only thing is that we all use two fingers below and one above, I release one when anchored.
My tab is a PSE, but also like Cavalier´s

Luis


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

My opinion is find a NAP Plunger rest or just go with a flipper as stated above. It is simple and affective. If you are going for targets and not hunting than the NAP 750\ GK Star Hunter, Cavalier would work. My problem with the Cavalier is it bends easier and has alot of parts. KISS!:darkbeer:


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I use the Cavalier Free Flyte Elite and use a Neet three finger glove. I am happy with my groups and it's a nice simple set up to tune.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I use a NAP 750, and a Cavalier tab....The NAP rest is cheap, easy to set up, very adjustable/tuneable, and forgiving...The arrows can be nock-indexed for almost total, (or maybe even total??) fletching clearance...The long flipper-arm style rests are great, but not as simple, or durable, and have more noise when used on a hunting bow...I shoot 3-under, and I LOVE the Cavalier tab...the thick aluminum plate helps keep the back of the hand straight, and I used the inside edge to push against the string, for positive indexing of the fingers on the string....Play around and experient, Your results may be totally different from Mine....Good Luck, and have fun....Harperman


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Cavalier Products. 

I would use a cavalier tab, and their arrow rests. I have never had a problem with thier products.

Arrow


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

A mag flipper rest and a Cav. long plunger As for the tab I use an AF platform tab with an under the chin anchor . I have altered the tab ot let me drop off the bottom figer at full draw. You could do the same with three under dropping off the bottom finger and loosing two under.


----------



## JV3HUNTER (Jan 27, 2004)

*Finger shooting*

Thanks Guys


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

Alot of good info here,I learned a few things myself.


----------



## JV3HUNTER (Jan 27, 2004)

*OK, another question.*

I know you should have a longer ATA bow, but what do you think is the minimum. I shot my LX today with fingers and It did't shoot to bad. I had about a golfball size groups with it at 20 yds. I'm in the process (hopefully) of trading it for a Conquest 3. Yall think this is a good move.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I know a few Very Good Finger Shooters that shot the Conquest 3 very well before the Apex came out and they switched to it.

Robert


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

JV3HUNTER said:


> I know you should have a longer ATA bow, but what do you think is the minimum. I shot my LX today with fingers and It did't shoot to bad. I had about a golfball size groups with it at 20 yds. I'm in the process (hopefully) of trading it for a Conquest 3. Yall think this is a good move.


Any with the ATA over 38'' is fine.As for the Con3 great choice on your part.
Rest.IF you can find them a "HuntMaster 2000,Hunter Supreme",Whisker biscuit,Allen finger tab..


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Rest:

Golden Key Superstar. There is one on ebay, in like new condition.

Golden Key Star Hunter

Nap 750

Cavalier Freeflyte

Finger tab:

I have been shooting two Bateman tabs that I bought in 2002 and they are still going strong. The good thing about buying a Bateman tab is that Earl Bateman will make the Cordovan Face any thickness you want. And he will keep it on record so you can get the exact same tab made when you want a new one.

http://www.ewbateman.com/


Robert


----------



## Grant Downunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I used a GK Superstar for 6 years but was looking for a new one and found out that GK closed upo. Looked a t alot since then and found the Original brite-site pro tuner with finger attachment. This is one sweet finger rest. Very easy to set up. 
My finger tab is a modified Neet ribber face. I modified it to shoot 2 fingers under.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

gentlemen , i have a goldkey finger rest with plunger listed in classifieds if you're interested . thanks bc


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Huntmaster said:


> The most common finger tab is the Cavalier. If you want to go to three under, you'll have to get another piece of material for the backer and face, and just leave the arrow gap out. Leather shops have the leather.


I've used the Cav tab a lot with the standard leather and no finger spacer for 2 under.

Just pretend the slit is not there and place the arrow above the leather.
BTW, I've used a lot the calf hair.

Another good option for 2/3 under are the Bateman's:

http://www.ewbateman.com/


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

The best finger rest in my mind is the NAP Plunger rest however they stopped making them in around 2001.

So I would consider either the cavelier free flyte rest with a plunger, good rest but can be fiddly.

Or NAP Centrest flipper, simple rest but limit adjustment and can have clearance problem with small diameter shafts.


----------



## Scum Frog (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been using a NAP Center Rest Flipper for many years now. It's a simple, quiet and dependable rest.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

JV3HUNTER said:


> I've been contemplating going back to fingers for some time now and today I finally went for it. I haven't been having much fun shooting lately and I just want to get back to having fun and quit worrying about how I'm going to finish at all the shoots I attend.


We're in the same boat. I shot fingers for about 30 years and switched to a release just last year. I vowed to give it 1 year and I have. This week, I set my Ultratec up for fingers (first I've shot it w/ fingers, since I bought it and the Vtec during the switch), using the Gold Tip 400's I shot previously and a a Superstar rest. As a result of release shooting, I've learned some things about back tension and I'm making some changes in my finger release. Even so, I'm shooting pretty decent already. I'm leaving my Vtec setup for the release but we'll see how this Ultratec works out.

What I hated about the release was the surprise release that backtension produces. It's a violent and really not very fun feel. Fingers, by contrast, are smooth, relaxed and just...fun! Plus, I have an excellent release and am far more competitive in that class than I am in the release class.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I shot a Drop Zone freestyle last year. Way over priced. It buzzed on release until I stuck some felt under the drop arm.

Don't thing it shot much better than the NAP flipper plunger.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

I use Bateman tabs (they last forever and dont groove) and I use a Dropzone Freestyle on all my bows beacause I like ALOT of helical, and with the DZ there are no fletching contact issues.:wink:


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I dont use a rest, but shoot of the shelf of my Bear. I also shoot 3 under and use both a glove and a Black Widow tab, depending if I am shooting the 'curve or the wheels.


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Another option...*

...as if you needed one. All of the above recommendations are sound and I own and have shot every one of the rests mentioned, but I would also consider the Tiger Tuff Deluxe Star. Although Tiger Tuff has a reputation for selling "budget" rests, the Deluxe Star is, in my opinion, the very best of the Star Hunter-type rests. It is adjustable vertically and horizontally, with index marks so you can make miniscule adjustments without having to wonder how far you've moved it. I particularly like the vertical adjustability because it allows me to set my nock point close, tie it on tight, and make any necessary adjustments at the rest, minimizing the likelihood that my nock point will slip.

As for a tab, I'll second the Cavalier Elite tab. I've been shooting them for years and love them. You may, however, find that you'll run out of sight adjustability shooting three fingers under with a compound - especially if you like to shoot distance. You can alleviate some of that effect by anchoring under your chin or jaw, but you may find it a bit uncomfortable if you haven't been shooting that way for a long time. In my much younger days, I shot a lot of FITA and field competition and anchored under my chin, but I find it extremely uncomfortable now and have considerable difficulty shooting groups with an under-the-chin anchor. Although I still shoot three on the string with my index finger above the nock, most top finger shooters these days are only shooting one or two fingers on the string. (If you choose to try a one-finger release, you'll probably want to shoot at a low draw weight and/or 80 percent letoff.)


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

Robert58 said:


> Rest:
> 
> Golden Key Superstar. There is one on ebay, in like new condition.
> 
> ...


My suggestion as well. You have to look for them online now since GFK went out of business (at least that is what I heard). The neat thing about the Superstar and Starhunter is that you can shoot with fingers and with a release. I like to turn/twist the laucher rest a tad bit so it cradles the arrow against the pressure rest. Dave Barnsdale confirmed to me on a separate thread that it was one of these rest that he used to win in Vegas.


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

Timberdoodle by Bodoodle works for me.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

tacoben said:


> My suggestion as well. You have to look for them online now since GFK went out of business (at least that is what I heard). The neat thing about the Superstar and Starhunter is that you can shoot with fingers and with a release. I like to turn/twist the laucher rest a tad bit so it cradles the arrow against the pressure rest. Dave Barnsdale confirmed to me on a separate thread that it was one of these rest that he used to win in Vegas.


I agree. I do the same to my Rising Star rest and hot glue a little leather to it and it's unreal quiet and holds the arrow until about 45 deg. You can't find these anymore....if I could I would buy 10 of em' but they are the same as the Star Hunter just easier to adjust and cleaner looking IMO.


----------

